# Nintendo announce 3DS launch details!



## Opium (Sep 29, 2010)

*Nintendo announce 3DS launch details!*
February 26 in Japan, March worldwide  




Nintendo has just announced the launch details and final features of the 3DS at its conference in Japan.

The Nintendo 3DS will launch in Japan on *February 26, 2011* at a price of *25,000 yen ($US300)*. This is the same price the Wii launched at in Japan so expect it to be around the same price as the Wii was on launch in your country (Ouch!). It will launch in the rest of the world in *March*.

The design of the console has been locked in and is more-or-less exactly the same as the version shown at E3 with the exception of a different coloured d-pad. The system will launch in 'Aqua Blue' (the blue-black design shown at E3) and 'Cosmos Black' (straight black). It is a pity that the popular red-black 3DS seems nowhere to be found.

The 3DS will have a *virtual console* feature that will allow *Gameboy & Gameboy Color games* games to be played on the system. The 3DS will also feature *Miis*. The system will come the software 'Mii Studio' which will allow you to create Miis. It will even let you take a photo of yourself and automatically create a Mii for you.

The system will have a more robust wifi system, allowing you to share data through *tag mode* when the system is asleep even when the same game is not being played. The example given was that Super Street Fighter 3DS will automatically download ghost data and other records from passing 3DSs. The more games you play that support tag mode, the more data you will download from passing people. No information has been given as to the state of the online support on the system or whether friend codes will make a return or not, but the system will feature a *internet browser* of its own.

According the a rough translation of the spec sheet, you will be able to *transfer DSiware from your DSi console to the 3DS*. This is fantastic news for all those people who already own a DSi and would like to keep their DSiware with them on the 3DS. The sheet mentions that you will only be able to move software a limited amount of times and some software is not capable of being moved (DSi browser etc one would suspect).

*Update:* Originally sources said the 3DS's Virtual Console would feature Gameboy Advance games, this however has not been announced. It will feature Gameboy, Gameboy Color games and remade classics that will use the 3D aspect of the screen. There is no news on Gameboy Advance games sadly.
















Below is a video of the software line-up for the system. Games shown include: Kid Icarus, Paper Mario 3DS, Starfox 3DS, Zelda Ocarina of Time, Animal Crossing, Super Street Fighter 3DS, Dead or Alive and Resident Evil.









 3DS minisite (Japanese)





 3DS spec sheet (Japanese)


----------



## admotonic (Sep 29, 2010)

May be a bit expensive but it still sounds like it will be worth the money can't wait for march now!


----------



## Jodyza (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool! I can't wait 'till the release in March here!


----------



## Bluelaserman (Sep 29, 2010)

Miis and GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its only the start


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GB/GBC/GBA Support is Awesome.
It would be more Awesome if you could backup your original GB/GBC/GBA games to the 3DS internal memory, so you don't have to buy those again,
but i doubt that, if it can print money, the will use that, so you prolly have to buy those games as VC back :/

Anyway, 3DS games, DS, DSi, GBA, GBC, GB, makes it a damned fine piece of handheld (But in the end we have to see how it does that all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I also like the option to take a picture of yourself and transform it into a Mii


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome! What really amazes me the most is the VC.Hell I can play all those games(maybe not all) I missed before esp. gba(Golden Sun:LA)Though I have to say price kinda hurts but oh well still have time to save up for the handheld coupled with games since it's still months away but I'm kinda disappointed about that.

Say where is the power indicator,can't see it.Don't tell me it's still down there.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe there won't be friend codes for 3DS games which is why there is Tag mode. That's what I read from one of the blogs anyway.


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 29, 2010)

Let's just say Imma be epicly broke when this thing comes out...and my grades in school are probably gonna suffer....Things just get better and better. With the line up of games I may have a reason to buy games again (hence being broke)


----------



## sepinho (Sep 29, 2010)

On the one hand, I'm a little sad that I'll have to wait till March, on the other hand, I'm darn glad I have a few months to recover financially and save for the 3DS. When do pre-orders start?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 29, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I believe there won't be friend codes for 3DS games which is why there is Tag mode. That's what I read from one of the blogs anyway.


Tag mode is local wireless. And wifi is a whole nother animal. 

Did they mention anything about backlit buttons, or was it found to be false.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Man $300 augh..

I don't think my birthday money will not be that big. GAAAAAAAH


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 29, 2010)

348,92$ in sweden......


----------



## Opium (Sep 29, 2010)

It's more expensive than I was expecting which kinda sucks. I know I'll pay it anyway though (and Nintendo rubs it's hands together with glee).

I'm really keen to learn about their online system. If it's friend codes again and not unified I will scream...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I believe there won't be friend codes for 3DS games which is why there is Tag mode. That's what I read from one of the blogs anyway.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that was announced on the E3, too, although not on the main programme.

:3DSwub:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 29, 2010)

very nice, but I think that I'll stand by my decision to ignore the first revision of 3DS.

Also has anyone heard anything about what the battery is like? I'm pretty curious as to how they can afford to have always-on wifi...


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 29, 2010)

I won't buy it till 2012 or so...

But when I do buy it, I'll just buy a game and the console and I'll wait 

till someone manages to programme a supercard!


----------



## Opium (Sep 29, 2010)

I've added a picture of the 3DS's operating system to the first post. Interesting design. Not bad.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice, just enough time to gather my money together. I wonder if they'll allow video recording with the camera, as well as making it into 3D as well.  If that can happen, I'm definitely going to give them 100% of my support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

More power, battery life, gyrosensor, TAG mode,  3D screens, analog stick = $300

I hope it's really worth it.
----

LOL at people who really believe it was going to be released in November.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow the operating system looking good cant wait for the 3ds and i hope its region free so i can import some games that not coming out in usa like inazuma eleven when it comes to 3ds 

cant wait for it 3ds FTW!!!!


----------



## lolzed (Sep 29, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Nice, just enough time to gather my money together. I wonder if they'll allow video recording with the camera, as well as making it into 3D as well.  If that can happen, I'm definitely going to give them 100% of my support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it does take 3D pictures,so if they make it record 3D videos,that would be insane!

Nice menu,really.I'm gonna wait for the second rev(always the best IMO),and I hope it will be worth it!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 29, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> very nice, but I think that I'll stand by my decision to ignore the first revision of 3DS.
> 
> Also has anyone heard anything about what the battery is like? I'm pretty curious as to how they can afford to have always-on wifi...


Will you be able to wait 2 years for them to release a revised 3DS? With a $300 price tag, it's a no brainer for me. And it's highly likely that the 3D will improve within that time due to feedback from the first revision.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeowch, AUD$400 thats gonna be a serious hit to my pocket. but it looks absolutely brilliant.


----------



## P.S (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont like the design or the screens.
Im gonna wait for the PSP2 instead.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if it is region locked...


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 29, 2010)

I still think the hardware doesn`t look all that good but over all I`m very pleased with the handheld.

The pricing is also OK, since it is pretty common, that consoles are more expensive in Japan (similar to what the differences between territories with the DSiXL/LL were!).


----------



## abel009 (Sep 29, 2010)

whats the internal flash memory?


----------



## SaddQ (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just gonna buy a DSi XL. Much better value for my money.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna buy a DSi XL. Much better value for my money.


The following are: (?)


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice summary Opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reackon i won't go into the VC part of the 3DS I'm not really a 'classic' gamer anyways.

The OS for the 3DS is pretty good looking


----------



## bloodred (Sep 29, 2010)

4 months left with my R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will YWG make a firmware for the 3DS if it get cracked


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 29, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> 348,92$ in sweden......



i rekon it will hit 450$ here .... wow the price of a PS3 :irony: 

i WILL wait for the 2nd revision coz it comes with a price drop and better stuffs i suppose.

the library of games is so compelling, SF ... omg omg omg omg


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 29, 2010)

Yay this leaves some time to save up. €249... 
Luckily my birthday is in between~! :3


----------



## Foie (Sep 29, 2010)

I might get it when it goes below $200... But that's just damn pricey for a handheld!


----------



## cruznik71450 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well its enough time to save up for the system but looking at the games it's gonna be way worse. They didn't mention price of games either. I'm hoping games are 40$ usd each and cheaper. Might be able to get enough for 2-3 game with it. Still want to know more about the wi-fi. It's prolly dropping friend codes so that's definitely awesome.


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 29, 2010)

Spoiler












I've been wondering what do those numbers (3/10 and 14/30).

Are they the number of people you can have in Tag Mode?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 29, 2010)

Was crossing my fingers for the 11/22 rumor as it was a lock for a combined Bday/Xmas present. Oh well...

3D Virtual Console sounds cool. Nice to finally see GB games get some love as well.


----------



## MeisterNo874 (Sep 29, 2010)

No news about so called "REVOLUTIONARY anti-piracy system"?


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 29, 2010)

where are the hardware specs?i was looking forward to those.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kind of a stupid release date. They won't get nearly as much sales as what they would if they released it before Christmas. Looks I'm gonna be saving up some money so I can get it.


----------



## brooks (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought that if the price was right, I might get the first version of the 3ds, but that's more than i would ever consider paying for it... ever.  besides, by the look of the case, this will get a lot better looking over time. If you get past the excitement of the new features, this is the ugliest console they've made in 4 years.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think Nintendo ever officially even released the Wii's hardware specs. I could be wrong though. So, I wouldn't look forward to an official Nintendo spec announcement anytime soon.

Not that it matters, it has awesome games. The end.


----------



## MeisterNo874 (Sep 29, 2010)

brooks said:
			
		

> I thought that if the price was right, I might get the first version of the 3ds, but that's more than i would ever consider paying for it... ever.  besides, by the look of the case, this will get a lot better looking over time. If you get past the excitement of the new features, this is the ugliest console they've made in 4 years.



Looks fine to me, but the only con about the design is different size between the screens. Just wtf?


----------



## janouis (Sep 29, 2010)

how about the battery life?


----------



## DEagleson (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks more like a launch day purchase despite the sell price. ;D
Also great news that i can keep my DSiWare.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like I finally have a reason to be saving some of my pay. I'm totally buying this and all the decent launch games the second it hits my local shelves. If for no other reason than to celebrate that due to my new found job, I can actually pay for this sort of thing in cash rather than a combination of traded games and sexual favours.

Any idea what sort of games will be launch titles here in the UK? I'm gonna say that Kid Icarus, Star Fox, Zelda, Mario, Nintencats, Animal Crossing and Street Fighter 4 are probably gonna be there. Hopefully DOA will be a launch title too. 3D jiggle physics FTW.


----------



## Another World (Sep 29, 2010)

graphics look better than expected. launch price is a bit high but justified by what this hardware is doing compared to the dsi. the games look great and a lot of fun. the design of the unit is a bit "phat" and i for one hope they eventually offer a lite version.

i've always loved 3D and i expect i'll pre-order this system. the first nintendo system i've had at launch since the SNES =P.

-another world


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 29, 2010)

I think this would be the god of all handhelds....with the games coming out it will be like an all purpose handheld...who would have though I could take MGS 3 snake eater on the go or Tales of the Abyss....even Legend of Zelda OOT and Super SFIV, while playing Wii quality games and even being able to play the games I grew up one (hence the GB/GBC games)...I couldn't be more happier with this handheld and its definitely worth the price

EDIT
If this thing gets hacked....It'll be more great when all the homebrews hit.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 29, 2010)

I SWEAR that video made me wet.

I'm so going to buy it, whatever it takes. Tales of the Abyss, man TALES OF THE ABYSS. Ocarina of Time, Super Street Fighter IV, Dead or Alive, pretty much everything in that video made me want it. It supports GB/GBC/GBA, DSiWare...and, and, and IN THREE DEE. I'm just saying.

*dies*


----------



## heartgold (Sep 29, 2010)

Well it is expensive, nevertheless I'll pre-order it as soon as its possible, Nice graphics and look at the launch titles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must want!


----------



## Devin (Sep 29, 2010)

The Wii launched for $249.99 here, so thats the price were looking at? (USA)


----------



## Memino (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not crazy about that design, I don’t see a reason for the bottom screen being smaller, and arguably a second analog stick would make fps games and certain action games much more comfortable but that's debatable. The main problem I have though is the constant revisions of hardware that are inevitably going to hit us. I would have loved the option to pay for a smaller/bigger screen model for lower/higher cost right from release so everyone has a choice for their needs. I use my ds at home so I would love a big screen model, while other people use it day to day while travelling so would like a lite smaller model. I know it's typical nintendo but it's the reason I'm going to wait a bit before getting it; at the very least the price will drop if I wait.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Sep 29, 2010)

The graphics for the two Resident Evil games are just insane!


----------



## Fyrus (Sep 29, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Tales of the Abyss, man TALES OF THE ABYSS.



Wait, what ? Where ?


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't care about the price, I'll preorder this as soon as it's available in my country. xD (One of the advantages of having a full-time paid job I guess.)

When I bought the first-gen DS I was thinking "imagine if they made one with actual 3D". And then they did! I love you Nintendo! I'm still using the first-gen DS too, never found a good enough reason to upgrade. Before now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't care about the price. I'll just trade in my DSi and DSi XL for this bad boy.


----------



## Krestent (Sep 29, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I don't care about the price. I'll just trade in my DSi and DSi XL for this bad boy.


Same here.

Really excited about VC.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 29, 2010)

K, well it's time to save up. It seems I'm gonna blow like $500 in March. I want a 3DS, and hopefully 2-3 games.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks aweskme. There's no way I will be able to get one at launch though.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

did they say how much a game will cost??

I'll probably preorder me a black one
lol..they didn't show how the cart will look like, is it still the same one we saw at E3


----------



## matt32724 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is awesome! Today's my birthday too.

I'm gonna keep my DSi since there's still a good amount of games for DS I've yet to beat, and I'm using an Acekard2i to play them.


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 29, 2010)

Alittle too rich for my blood.But the software lineup looks awesome.And I knew they would have VC games of GB and GBA,as well as I knew they would have Miis. That new menu looks awesome,too.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh God yes...

$250 is a fair price, and I definitely think it's worth it.  The line-up of games is amazing, and the graphics are stunning!  I really can't wait for Animal Crossing 3DS, Ocarina of Time 3DS, and Paper Mario 3DS.

I'm glad I'll be able to pre-order it and pay off the whole system for Christmas.  I don't want to wait until later and end up spending the money before pre-ordering it.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 29, 2010)

£180 or so sounds reasonable for UK launch, I'll pre-order it with a couple of games.


----------



## Memino (Sep 29, 2010)

I really hope the game prices are reasonable, the software line up is so good I may go broke. Do we have any news about what price the blockbuster games will retail for at launch?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 29, 2010)

Only 300? THATS SO CHEAAPPPYYYYYYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In my country I got my Wii for like a bit more than $400.
And I got my DSi in my country for like $300


----------



## DryYoshi (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awsome Games and Apps!!.
When I don't have enough money (believe me i won't have), i will just get an early allowance and Birthday money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it gets bundled with a free game.
And the wii cost like €250 (Euro's) when it came out here i think, so thats my price for the 3DS.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> how about the battery life?I agree - It'll be nice to know how long it'll last - especially with this 'always on tag mode'
> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 29 2010, 01:00 PM) £180 or so sounds reasonable for UK launch, I'll pre-order it with a couple of games.


Erm... somehow I think it won't be that price - more like us in the UK will pay the same amount but in pound - i.e £300

As for the GBA/GB etc playing feature - I'm guessing that'll be 'online brought/downloaded' from a '3DSShop' & not stored onto SD card & copied over (unless it gets hacked).
So I think I'll wait until they come out in the UK & wait until we know if any flashcards work on it, I would guess the latest flashcards avaliable will only work in DS mode but whether the 3DS hardware (mainly the CPU/GPU than the SD/Camera) is avaliable in DS mode or not is something that'll need to be checked on


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's to hoping that GameStop has a trade-in deal if you bring in your old DS.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 29, 2010)

Nintendo's pricing policy in the past appeared to be (sorry for the lack of a proper JPY sign) Y100 ~= $1 = €1, so a $250/€250 price is pretty likely. A little more than I had hoped, but it still seems in the "somewhat acceptable" range to me. If it reaches more than €300, that is when I will consider waiting. At least the AR games are bundled as demo of the features, because with prices in that range, I will be very careful with buying games, although one or two might be a must. I definitely hope it gets hacked fast, because a closed platform that expensive is just a shame.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have time right now to read the current thread progress (I'll catch up later), but I'd like to mention the "tag mode" is only when the game's asleep if I read the first page correctly.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow its really expensive for a game system. I thought that the max price for the 3DS would have been about $220 or so.  But $300 is way overpriced I rather get a PS3.

I guess I will just wait for a price drop.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 29, 2010)

Cost way too much gonna wait for flashcards and a revised version like the DSLite.


----------



## purechaos996 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ouch Pricey. But I won't upgrade until we have flash carts anyway


----------



## Bowser-jr (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool, can't wait to get it. Are they region free like the DS, DSLite, and DSi? Will we be able to buy a Japanese one and change the language to English?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 29, 2010)

that explains all my emotions


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 29, 2010)

First Revision = Must Have for Hackers

maybe the first revision contains like the Wii a hardware bug, which enables exclusive homebrew (like BootMii)


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Sep 29, 2010)

Considering all the little things they're putting into it (3D screens, gyroscope, two cameras) the price is somewhat justified.

Somewhat.

Definitely considering buying at launch. Will depend if I can get a job and save up enough money. If not, I still have enough DS games to last me until Christmas.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

What I would like to know soon is seeing that DSiWare can be transferred to the 3DS, would we be able to buy DSiWare on it too?  There are quite a few titles I really want to play but not enough for me to warrant another DS purchase.

You'd think they'd would unless they still need a reason for people to buy a DSi.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2010)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna buy a DSi XL. Much better value for my money.
> 
> good decision, the 3DS is way too expensive for what it is, also VC support, why didn't they add original gb, gbc and gba support to the dsi lineup? stupid nintendo, i don't need gb gbc support, i have a gameboy advance.
> 
> ...



hmm thats what i think too, $300 = £300 for nintendo greedy buggers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 expect a massive delay in europe aswell, we won't get it till late 2011 i bet, i don't think i will be buying a 3DS for a long time, i am well happy with my DSi xl atm.

also you need to consider this:

with the forced updates and "tag mode" being enabled all the time, you will be more watched than ever from nintendo. just something to think about before you jump in head first and buy this thing.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 29, 2010)

And here my money goes. Nintendo, why do you always make awesome things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still dunno what launch game to buy along it, though... Probably Ocarina of Time and a multiplayer-enable one.

...and maybe Nintendogs + Cats


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 29, 2010)

If its the same price as a launch Wii than $250USD isn't that bad.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's that time again! Can you feel it? That sensation in the air. Yes, a new Nintendo portable is coming out.


----------



## Kithkarnon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nintendo missed the sweet spot pricing for this handheld.  I think you will find that sales will actually suffer a bit with the unit at this price point.  And it also begs the question what are they going to charge for the games?  If they want to sell the handheld for the same price as a Wii, then does that mean the games are going to be the same as Wii games - which there again is too much for a handheld sytem.

And to those who feel that the hardware is right for the price, keep this in mind.  Nintendo has a habit of making a profit on the hardware rather than taking a loss like everyone else does.  Now there is nothing wrong with making a profit, but one of the reasons companies justify game prices where they are is to help cover the costs of the hardware itself.  Now if Nintendo prices games as per what we are paying for console games, then yes, they are being greedy.

At the price they are selling it for right now, I will pass on it.  The gimmick of 3D is not worth spending the additional money on.


----------



## Dark Bowser (Sep 29, 2010)

MARIO KART 3DS. I, er...grrrr....


Next big thing should be "WiiTouch" ,a Nintendo Wii portable.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2010)

I get 2 times the kart style racing at launch, Mario Kart and Chocobo Racing 3D it is for launch titles.  However I hope they will have launch titles for preorder coming December since I want the 3DS and the games preordered by the end of the year.


----------



## redact (Sep 29, 2010)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Cool, can't wait to get it. *Are they region free like the* DS, DSLite, and *DSi*? Will we be able to buy a Japanese one and change the language to English?


dsi is region locked when in dsi mode
Also, unlike the ds/lite, languages on the handheld are only for the region model you have (for example, european ones would have several languages where the jpn dsi just had japanese and the aussie dsi just has english)


----------



## Memino (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it's just clever pricing by nintendo, prices can only go down so starting from a high price point will give them space to lower if sales decline. I doubted nintendo before but they constantly prove me wrong with insane sales figures. I bet these will sell out initially and when the time is right and sales begin to slow down, along will come a new revision lowering price of this current model, rinse and repeat and you have a money printing machine.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 29, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> good decision, the 3DS is way too expensive for what it is, also VC support, why didn't they add original gb, gbc and gba support to the dsi lineup? stupid nintendo, i don't need gb gbc support, i have a gameboy advance.


Not everybody has gameboy advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Plus if you want to play gb,gbc, and gba games,you can do it on one console minus those cartridges.It's my opinion though.
Definitely getting it at day one,meh the shipping can be delayed here sometimes plus I need to find a reliable retailer.


----------



## Umbra (Sep 29, 2010)

It really looks great, the price isn't that bad.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 29, 2010)

The price should be around the price the PSP has cost when it came out here, so nobody should complain about this being too expensive and out of proportion. Furthermore, any word on the specs?


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that is the big question, games in the UK RRP will probably be £40+ at launch, nintendo have been doing that for ages on the DS, some DS games are still priced the same as console games 0_0


----------



## geenlung (Sep 29, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also to add, not everyone has a GBA SP so the "backlight"  (or just brighter screens) of the 3ds give a huge advantage. The bigger size of the 3ds screens also give an enlarged picture (assuming the game takes up most of the screen area).


----------



## Peelbash (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I'm gonna blow up


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

£40 for a handheld game.......

Yeah if that happens then I'll likely be buying used games / importing. Also, this release gives me more than enough time to save up for a us dsi as well as this.


----------



## taktularCBo (Sep 29, 2010)

249€ in most European Countries (if it will have the same Price like the Wii on startup)...a lot, but everyone will buy it, they could even take more, good marketing, good games and this will sell even better than every other console.

IGN Specs were correct, anyone some informations about that?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yeah that is the big question, games in the UK RRP will probably be £40+ at launch, nintendo have been doing that for ages on the DS, some DS games are still priced the same as console games 0_0


Where do you get your games? Harrods?

Regular games stores new games are usually £20-£35, Tesco usually have the latest for £30 at the most.

Hopefully they keep it region free as always so I can just carry on grabbing them from play-asia. Always stupid that I can get a new DS game quicker and cheaper by importing, been a while since I bought one though.


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 29, 2010)

i's seems kinda expensive. but i guess it's worth it with all those Amazing features and 3D games,movies ect. i'm going to wait a until the price goes down


----------



## VashTS (Sep 29, 2010)

this is looking like it won't be hacked!  it looks really good and seems like a lot of time went into developing it.  

i can't believe the power of it.  i think ill wait on one until i get to see it up close and personal.  

i would like to see what the game cartridges look like.  you can barely see the slot in the videos.  it looks like the shape of a CF card.  They should have put it on microSD.  that would be awesome.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pokemon heart gold is £40 in gamestation the last time i looked, the price of a brand new ps3 game, yeah prices online are ok but in high street prices the prices will always be £40 for brand new games, even for £30 you could buy a ps3 game for that price.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm.....

Given that 3DS was priced at a higher level, no doubt in my mind those games will be priced at a even higher level.

Going to wait and see until more detail came in. Pretty sure I'll wait for the second revision of this.

Also wondering if this thing will ever being hacked.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought the HeartGold was that price because of the walker thing? I dunno, I lost interest in those games.


----------



## c_house (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally! Can't wait for March! That Picture Mii feature (made that name up) is pretty sweet. Definitely picking one up.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is looking like it won't be hacked!  it looks really good and seems like a lot of time went into developing it.
> 
> i can't believe the power of it.  i think ill wait on one until i get to see it up close and personal.
> 
> i would like to see what the game cartridges look like.  you can barely see the slot in the videos.  it looks like the shape of a CF card.  They should have put it on microSD.  that would be awesome.



Won't be hacked? Not likely.

Won't be hacked for a long time, enough for Nintendo to make a bajillion dollars*? Possibly.

*even though they would still make a bajillion dollars regardless


----------



## Guzzie (Sep 29, 2010)

Heres a more complete list of games as they appeared in the video

Kid Icarus, 
Nintendogs + Cats
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
Biohazard Revelations
Biohazard The Mercenaries 3D
(Something) chronicle (anyone care to translate?)
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Baseball game (by Konami)
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater
Paper Mario 3DS
Pilot Wings Resort
Mario Kart 3DS
final fantasy type thing (translation needed)
super monkey ball 3DS
Ridge Racer or some other racing game (translation needed)
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle
Star Fox 64 3D
STEEL DIVER (submarine game based on original DS e3 tech demo ages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) ) THIS ONE MAKES ME HAPPY
Animal Crossing 3D
Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------



## Rydian (Sep 29, 2010)

They're not going to list the specs because the average Japanese person Just Doesn't Give A Fuck™.



			
				Opium said:
			
		

> I've added a picture of the 3DS's operating system to the first post. Interesting design. Not bad.I think it looks a little too windows-95-is-trying-too-hard-with-rounded-corners for me, hopefully the other color schemes won't be so ugly.
> 
> QUOTE(MeisterNo874 @ Sep 29 2010, 05:05 AM) No news about so called "REVOLUTIONARY anti-piracy system"?


The average person Doesn't Give A Fuck™.


----------



## Die Antwoord (Sep 29, 2010)

Great finally a legit way to play GBC games again mmmm Now we just need super mario all stars...


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

it says that it will play gba from the virtual console games in 3D
I wonder if it'll play regular DS games in 3D


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 29, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah your right. I looked it up. It's for local, but 3DS uses Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection for online. But does not mention friend codes.


----------



## dragon574444 (Sep 29, 2010)

Question. We're given a cradle to charge the system. How do we charge while playing then? I'd hate to have to stop playing to charge my 3DS.


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 29, 2010)

The Chargers might work light the ones from Dealextreme where you basically put your regular charging adaptor in the back of the craddle to power it. So you could either use the craddle or unplug the charger and use it the regular Nintendo DS way.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 29, 2010)

There is an AC adapter included and the 3DS has an AC port, so you likely just plug in the wired charger instead.


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if Nintendo'll release an update for the Wii Mii channel?
It seems the 3DS one has new hairstyles...


----------



## default2k (Sep 29, 2010)

It reminds me of the phat in a way. I hope there will be a revision in the future.
And yeah i do hope its get cracked too.


----------



## Kirah (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks lovely!

300 is a bit much, I dont plan on buying it though untill a flashcart is released, games are going to be $50 without a doubt.

Im just hoping they will be able to make a flashcart, if not I dont think ill ever be getting the 3ds -_-

too poor to buy the games I want hahaa


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well this just gives Nintendo more time to make AAA title games because they are more familiar with the Nintendo 3DS then their competitors. Also its around that time when PKMN Black and White comes out *hint*hint*


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like the bottom screen wont be used much. i'll buy it and wait for it to be cracked.

why buy when you can steal....the games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2010)

$300 fucking dollars?!

What the fuck!?

I thought it was going to be $200

I will not buy a handheld device that costs the same price as a new next gen console



and Virtural Console?

this means we have to pay to play our old classics that we already on our new device?

sounds like what Sony is doing with Ps2 compatibility on the PS3

bullshit.

and everyone who is waiting so they can pirate on the 3DS is only hurting the exclusive fan-wanted games

just like when the PSP was hacked...many good games were canceled due to fears of not getting their monies worth

if the 3DS is hacked before its time...many good games and remakes that fans have wanted for years will become vaporware, shelved or even canceled

*I won't buy one...and when i buy one...it wont be because it was hacked...it will be because I have more money LOL XD














*but if the...uhm...games are $60-65 then maybe piracy on the 3DS woulen't be too bad heh heh


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 29, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> with the forced updates and "tag mode" being enabled all the time, you will be more watched than ever from nintendo. just something to think about before you jump in head first and buy this thing.



You can turn the WiFi off you know. You don't have to use it or tag mode.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> it says that it will play gba from the virtual console games in 3D
> I wonder if it'll play regular DS games in 3D



Where the hell you get that Idea? are you sure your not high?


----------



## playallday (Sep 29, 2010)

.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you can also turn off "location Services" on an iPhone or iPod Touch

but that doesn't mean that then can't still track you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"turning it off" is just a lie to put your mind at ease a think that you're not being watched


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow. All I can say is...I'll wait 'till December 2011 and get it cheap... or wait until December 2012 and everyone can give it to me for free because the world will end. :\


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Nintendo must be high.  They've put it in the same price range as notebooks, which can do a hell of a lot more.


>$200
>same price range as notebooks

Now, dear sir, please show me an example of a notebook with decent specs at _that_ price.

It really doesn't cost much if you think of its capabilities, and if you compare it to PSP's 'n shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Now all we need are the noobs.

'OMFG CAN IT RLY EMULATE THE N64?'

But seriously. $300?

In pounds, that's around *£190!*
Only £190? bloody bargain. How much is the DSi? Oh yes, £129.

So when you think about it,  it's not that much.


----------



## playallday (Sep 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the UK, where it will cost less than £200.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> It isn't going to be $200 at launch...  It'll be >$320CAD.  In less then half a minute I found this (Canadian too).


Ah, you're talking in CAD.

Still though, _net_books ? _note_books.


----------



## playallday (Sep 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 29, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but nobody cares about Europe and it would still cost more unless you were a stowaway on a boat


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 29, 2010)

if they release a flashcart pretty soon after the 3ds then i could get it in the same year or else the next year...
it may be expensive but 300$ for such graphics (wii equivalent or better) and with a lot of neat features and games, i dont think its far to think that it might drop to 250$ by christmas 2011

by the way: the round up and esp the trailer is enuf of an advertising scheme for nintendo... great work guys


----------



## prowler (Sep 29, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> *Yeah but nobody cares about Europe* and it would still cost more unless you were a stowaway on a boat


Maximum trolling.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 29, 2010)

300 bucks for a handheld? Yeah, I'll wait for a price drop, thanks.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> lawl, £200 = $325CAD.  Same shit and price.
> 
> It doesn't matter currency I'm talking about, it's still the same price as a netbook.


Yeah, but you said notebook at first.  Like Nathan said, Notebook =/= Netbook.

Plus, what netbook has a 3D-without-glasses display and a touchscreen for $250 USD?  Oh yeah, none.  Comparing a handheld gaming system to a netbook is like comparing Italian cuisine to mushy baby food, except not as drastic.

EDIT: Forgot to put that I said $250 because in the first post, it said that the Wii was that price as launch, so the 3DS will most likely be what the Wii was at launch in all other countries as well, which was $250 in most places including the US.


----------



## Splych (Sep 29, 2010)

ouch $300 ,
EBGames / GameStop will probably have some promo where you trade in games for a reduced price , hopefully  .


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember how some of the games' graphics didn't look all that great, but now it seems like they fixed it up a bit.

Personally, I almost nerd-gasmed when StarFox came on screen.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 29, 2010)

So Nintendo doesn't want people to pirate their games, comes out with a new handheld to also help combat this, and wants to charge a premium for the system?  Real smooth.

begin rant -
I will be the only person on the AC transit in Oakland with a Nintendo 3DS!  You know that things have gotten out of hand when your handheld costs as much as a car payment!  NINTENDO IS OUT OF CONTROL WITH THEIR NEW OVERPRICED GAMING SYSTEM!  Time for Sega or Microsoft to step up to the plate.  You know that you've been ripped off if you pay for the latest handheld gaming system and there's a little gold sticker on the bottom that says on it "Made in Taiwan, ROC"
- end rant


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2010)

Now people can stop saying this is just another ds, if u still do, I can not help u there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway Screw the price I want it!!!!


----------



## Daizu (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty impressive release titles. Personally excited about MGS, RE, and DoA. But man, $300 dollars is a bit pricey. =/ Probably not gonna get it right away then.


----------



## player1244 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will probably buy this if there are flashcarts that could play DSi and 3DS games and if the price is dropped.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's confirmed that the 3DS will include GB & GBC but the option for GBA it's not so what this really means.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ed. Note: We originally reported Game Boy Advance games would be available for download. The English translation of the presentation says Game Boy and Game Boy Color games only. The story has been corrected.
> 
> Read more: IGN


----------



## taktularCBo (Sep 29, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are you talking about?
this is bullshit, you should get banned to know so much less about europe and the world(for example check wikipedia where their are more sold consoles..usa or europe, or who has a stronger industry etc.), I suppose you're from Texas?

Stay cool Cowboy


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS flashcarts that play 3DS games won't happen until the end of it's lifecycle, those things will be extremely difficult to make and if they actually make one expect it to cost 2x as much as the system.  You're better off just buying your games.


----------



## miigo (Sep 29, 2010)

200 pounds is cheap for first 3d console.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 29, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> So Nintendo doesn't want people to pirate their games, comes out with a new handheld to also help combat this, and wants to charge a premium for the system?  Real smooth.
> 
> begin rant -
> I will be the only person on the AC transit in Oakland with a Nintendo 3DS!  You know that things have gotten out of hand when your handheld costs as much as a car payment!  NINTENDO IS OUT OF CONTROL WITH THEIR NEW OVERPRICED GAMING SYSTEM!  Time for Sega or Microsoft to step up to the plate.  You know that you've been ripped off if you pay for the latest handheld gaming system and there's a little gold sticker on the bottom that says on it "Made in Taiwan, ROC"
> - end rant



You're living in a fantasy land if you think this thing isn't going to fly off the shelves at launch.  I predict there'll be shortages both at release and, after a minor price drop, in Christmas 2011.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 29, 2010)

Fyrus said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in the video lineout, it has been announced to be on 3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> 3DS flashcarts that play 3DS games won't happen until the end of it's lifecycle, those things will be extremely difficult to make and if they actually make one expect it to cost 2x as much as the system.  You're better off just buying your games.


I be happy if my ds games work on this from the flash carts,surely buying the games, once every full moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jk


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2010)

You think Pokemon Black and White prints money, the 3DS will create banks.


----------



## nando (Sep 29, 2010)

the more i look at the uglier it looks. the design just doesn make sense. why does it look like the bottom shell has an extra shell around it? the bevel details are so 70s.

i'm sure it's this ugly on purpose just so they can sell a bunch more when they redesign it. i wouldn't be surprised if they started out with a better design and then uglyfied it for it's first release.


----------



## steveo581 (Sep 29, 2010)

way too expensive. that's the price of a console. outrageous, i don't care if it's "3d"


----------



## playallday (Sep 29, 2010)

.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 29, 2010)

The only difference the price will make to me is how alert I am when playing it on public transport just after release


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 29, 2010)

The bad things:

The price
The release date
The virtual handheld (I already got flashcards for the GBA which I also use for GB and GBC...)


...of course, those are the ONLY bad things. I just wanted to note these.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 29, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> The bad things:
> 
> The virtual handheld (I already got flashcards for the GBA which I also use for GB and GBC...)


... how does that count as bad?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 29, 2010)

Where are people getting $320-25 CDN as a launch price?  It'll probably launch at $250 in the US, perhaps $270 CDN ($10 more than it should be, but I can stomach that much, I guess).  Athough if they were smart they'd go with $260 CDN ($250 USD = about $258 CDN at the moment) so as to leave the final retail price under $300 after tax... making people break that $300 ceiling is a bad idea, psychologically.

Of course it will be overpriced in Europe and Australia.  Videogame stuff always is.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 29, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> what are you talking about?
> this is bullshit, you should get banned to know so much less about europe and the world(for example check wikipedia where their are more sold consoles..usa or europe, or who has a stronger industry etc.), I suppose you're from Texas?
> 
> Stay cool Cowboy



I prefer space cowboy, Wikipedia also says we saved your asses in world war I and II. (I'm also not from Texas.)


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Virtual Handheld makes me feel silly about buying a flashcard when I could have just waited for a Virtual Handheld.
This is just my opinion, though; others may say as they like.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 29, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> The Virtual Handheld makes me feel silly about buying a flashcard when I could have just waited for a Virtual Handheld.
> This is just my opinion, though; others may say as they like.



Yeah, well.... Nintendo didn't exactly tell you (or even endorse) buying a flashcart.

You still got to play old games on your flashcart with the DS/DSL for years before the 3DS came out, though.  I really don't see how the relatively small invesment in the price of a flashcart could be considered a waste, when seperated from this VC by years.


----------



## sendyo (Sep 29, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is looking like it won't be hacked!  it looks really good and seems like a lot of time went into developing it.
> 
> i can't believe the power of it.  i think ill wait on one until i get to see it up close and personal.
> 
> i would like to see what the game cartridges look like.  you can barely see the slot in the videos.  it looks like the shape of a CF card.  They should have put it on microSD.  that would be awesome.



Putting DS games on a Micro SD wouldn't truly be awesome. Imagine losing one of your expensive DS games on that tiny, tiny chip.

Any way, how would they be able to fit the sticker art on a micro SD.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 29, 2010)

2 things in march Pokemon white (hopefully) and this are must buys for me


----------



## sendyo (Sep 29, 2010)

The Design of the 3DS looks kind of lopsided (meaning weird). But the features sound pretty awesome though.


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've heard the GBA part was mistranslated.

3DS ware will only support GB and GBC. At least according to kotaku.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 29, 2010)

the 3DS is lookin' good, the games too but ocarnia of time looks terrible in terms of the 3DS graphics in the video. Looks like some folks just ported the 64' version straight from the box.


----------



## Ishidori (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG!! Suddenly i become multiorgasmic!!!

I'm thinking that if i save a little (with the current exchange rate) i can get my 3ds for............ X-mas 2011  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (not too sure, yet), anyway you know the first generation of games are made to explore the console capability, so i can wait.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 29, 2010)

The price is fully understandable considering the hardware (there are TWO GPUs)
If you dont have money, work an additional month or something


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 29, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> The price is fully understandable considering the hardware (there are TWO GPU units)


Graphics Processing Unit. It's GPUs, not "GPU units".
[/OCD]


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it confirmed there are really two GPUs?  The rumoured specs from IGN have one GPU and two CPUs.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

i'm praying the 3DS has a cheaper launch price then what was announced, or translates to ($300 just won't happen for me).

If it was released at $250, i'd be all for it!


----------



## Elaugaufein (Sep 29, 2010)

Any news on if these things will be regioned lock ? As an Aussie, I got an even poorer release rate than Europe and even if it does come out here its at least a month late.


----------



## fermio100 (Sep 29, 2010)

New hardware, same games with better graphics. Great way to make easy money...


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 29, 2010)

EWWWW I HATE THE 3DS DESIGN.

But I likey the operating system menu thing..
So, I guess i'll wait for the 3DS lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's about $300...
No likey.
I guess i'll have to enter all contests to win a 3DS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy 3DS!
The 3DS OS looks good. That was the number one thing I wanted to see. The OS is what interests me most about the 3DS aside from the games and hardware. I like the way it's organized into different categories. Makes it seem more neat! I hope the OS moves more quickly, though. The DSi's OS moved too slowly for my liking. I can't wait until this is out so I can learn more about the 3DS's OS. I was hoping it looked more like the XMB, though. Oh well!

Nintendo finally made the smart decision of allowing us to transfer our DSiWare from the DS to the 3DS. I just hope that the transfer doesn't get the DSiWare removed from the DSi. It would suck if it did. I'm not going to rage about the price (25,000 yen) like other people will, though. Look at the below spoiler.



Spoiler: From GoNintendo commenter 'Mit'




And this is how retarded people sound when they even have a shred of belief that the 3DS is going to be $300 in America.
If that same ratio was applied to the 3DS's price it would be $214.


 'Nuff said.

I knew from the start that Nintendo was going to have GB/GBA games on a Virtual Console and I'm glad. I'm going to be purchasing quite a few gems from the Virtual Console! I guess that rules out the possibility of a DSi Virtual Console, though. The internet browser was obvious considering the DSi had one. I probably won't be using it.

I'm going to be purchasing the 'Cosmos Black' 3DS. I might not purchase it at launch, though. It all depends on what the NA price turns out to be. If the NA price is ~$200 I'll be purchasing it. If it's $200+, I'll have to wait a few months. The 3DS can play games from every handheld Nintendo has released in the past 20 years (correct me if I'm wrong)! 3DS, DSi, DS, GBA, GBC and GB games! This handheld is awesome!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 30, 2010)

This is really disappointing.  A late release *and* it's freaking expensive?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piracy will be the deciding factor in whether or not I'll get one.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 30, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is really disappointing.  A late release *and* it's freaking expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really late as they never officially said it would even be released this year.  Expensive?  It's probably only going to be $250 or even less in the US (not even that much considering it's a luxury item/hobby).  You've probably already pirated that much anyway.  And I don't know about you, but I usually buy something because it's a good product not because it's piracy enabled.  Piracy does seem like a plus sometimes, but really, the deciding factor?  What if all games for the 3DS were shit and torturous to play?

Slightly disappointed it's not released earlier though...


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 30, 2010)

For those who are saying it will be the same price has the psp-go need to check out walmart's website. The psp-go from walmart.com is now 199.99 same price has the 3002 model. Except walmart's offering the 3002 model with two games. Crap games but still games. Than there's the peace walker deal for 199.
If the 199 becomes a new price for the psp-go than the 3ds is more expensive than it.

At any rate I could care less. I'll gladdly buy a 3ds for 250


----------



## Celice (Sep 30, 2010)

It's probably already been mentioned in the thread, but those bitching about the price (most likely a large portion of U.S./European posters)--always complain more than the Aussies.  Poor them--bitching about $300USD, try a lot, lot more.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 30, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is really disappointing.  A late release *and* it's freaking expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you on that one.. but, I might get it once KH 3D comes out.. I totally love it despite any price.. but until then I might as well wait for free games.. any1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I see the price I imagine me carrying ps3 in my pocket lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But considering it's 3D I would agree with the price, however, 300$ is a bit rough for me atleast coz I am poor lol but anyway, it's either KH or Piracy will get me into it..


----------



## epicCreations.or (Sep 30, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The only difference the price will make to me is how alert I am when playing it on public transport just after release


Well, this is how it's going to play out for me:

*buys 3DS*
*buys epic games*
*buys pistol*
*conceals pistol*
*plays in public*
*guy grabs*
*i shoot in leg*
*takes back*
*dramatically takes off glasses*
*DAS WAT U GIT*


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 30, 2010)

Well a late release would be okay for me to give time for developers to hone and improve their games more.Who would want a crappy rushed game as a launch title.Plus the release date gives more time for us to save more money for the con and games plus a later date means more games to chose from so it's okay.Though to be honest I was really hoping for it to be released this holiday.Oh well, that's life.


----------



## foob (Sep 30, 2010)

Kithkarnon said:
			
		

> Nintendo missed the sweet spot pricing for this handheld.  I think you will find that sales will actually suffer a bit with the unit at this price point.



Par for the course for a new release. You charge high to capture the *Early Adopters*, who will buy anyway. 

It's silly to move into *Discount Territory* straight off the bat when the hype is so high. From a business perspective it makes no sense. 

Make extra money while demand is high and people are in a frenzy at the new product your company is releasing (and all those fancy ads you paid for are whipping them up into a frenzy), then reduce the price (or introduce more bundles and colour choices and re-designs) as demand starts to die down - _and only when it dies down_.

Nobody is claiming this price will remain fixed forever, so sales won't suffer. Nintendo will do what they need to do to move units when the time comes, just like any company does.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 30, 2010)

march oh well that's good will give me time to save up for it. now where to pre-order that will ship here...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you sure it had GBA Virtual Console? According to IGN, it doesn't.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The 3DS will bundle a 2GB SD card in with every system to make photo transfers simple. The company will also sell Game Boy and Game Boy Color games through a Virtual Console-like system on 3DS, as well as sell Classic Games in 3D, similar to the tech demo shown at E3.
> 
> It used to say GBA, but at the bottom of the page it now notes they made a mistake.
> 
> QUOTEEd. Note: We originally reported Game Boy Advance games would be available for download. The English translation of the presentation says Game Boy and Game Boy Color games only. The story has been corrected.



- Source -


----------



## Daminite (Sep 30, 2010)

unfortunately it looks even less lefty friendly than the original ds


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll wait for the 3DS Lite. I hope that they won't forget the DS/DSL and continue to make some good games on it.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 30, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I'll wait for the 3DS Lite. I hope that they won't forget the DS/DSL and continue to make some good games on it.


GBA had around 2 years of life after the DS IIRC,so I'm pretty sure DS should have the same(after all,weren't there a couple of games dated next year?)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2010)

The DS & GBA both seemed to have been rush released they can be priced cheaply, out in a holiday season and in the DS case against competition where the 3DS isn't.  Not quite sure what could be improved.

GBA: Backlight was needed, better battery, some wanted clamshell design.
DS: Needed better lighting, better battery, was too chunky for some.


There is still little said about the 3DS innards, battery and so on. Screen light doesn't seem to be an issue and its supposed to be a little heavier than the DSi and those who have handled one say the weight is just right for it.  No one has reported issues with the build, buttons or the analog so far.

So far the only negative I've seen is that you need to be in a certain position to see the 3D effect so maybe they could improve upon that.  Multi-touch could be added though is that really that needed seeing Nintendo doesn't seem that focused on touchscreen now?  Touchscreen could be bigger I guess if I'm being picky but then again will it be used as much as the DS games were?

Right now the only thing I'd want is a better choice is colour design.  A metallic red design would suit me.  Something like being able to use bigger SD cards can be fixed in firmware updates like with the Wii.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah man i really wanted that red color they had at E3 but i guess I'll settle for black since my DSL is already black..


----------



## Trizae (Sep 30, 2010)

zeromac I was totally thinking that just now! I really wanted that crimson red/black scheme 3DS they had going I already own a black DS so I hope they have alternate colours available for the PAL/US regions.


----------



## haddad (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait how can this play GB/GBC? Do you download roms (legally?) and put on 3ds?

And wat? Does it support GBA? Or not?


----------



## JSHidaka (Sep 30, 2010)

25000 Yens, yea are like US$300... but It will be US$250.00
JP PS3 slim, ￥ 29,980 - US PS3 Slim $299.00
JP DSi ￥ 15,000 - US DSi $150
JP Xbox360 250gb ￥29,800 - US $ 299.00

For Japaneses in Japan... 1 yen = 1 Dollar.. ssadly for ppl that want to import those... isnt like that 100 yen = ~US$1.25 

So stop thinking it will be get out of japan for more than US$250


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 30, 2010)

Im actually a little disturbed as to how low that d-pad is on the DS2-I mean 3DS. What if a 2d castlevania comes out,
what the hell nintendo my thumbs aren't made of steal.

Eternal darkness for 3ds anyone?

it can happen.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 30, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Wait how can this play GB/GBC? Do you download roms (legally?) and put on 3ds?
> 
> And wat? Does it support GBA? Or not?It'll use virtual console like the Wii.  You buy and download them online on the system.
> 
> ...


With the PSP the analog stick is the lower one and people hate it... most prefer a stick to a pad now.  Putting the pad in the normal place is the better option.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 30, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> i'm praying the 3DS has a cheaper launch price then what was announced, or translates to ($300 just won't happen for me).
> 
> If it was released at $250, i'd be all for it!



To my knowledge, Wii had the same price in Japan as the 3DS and the Wii was released here at $250. So I'm assuming the 3DS will be $250~ as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

Iwata originally wanted it released at $240, but I hardly care. It'll be hitting the shelves in the UK at £180. Considering the wii cost £170, meh.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is really disappointing.  A late release *and* it's freaking expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, your hands _aren't_ made of theft.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 1, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> You still got to play old games on your flashcart with the DS/DSL for years before the 3DS came out, though.  I really don't see how the relatively small invesment in the price of a flashcart could be considered a waste, when seperated from this VC by years.



I just wanted to voice my embarrassment over the irony. That is it.
Even so, I do not think my embarrassment is strong enough to have me re-buy all those past games, though I may end up having to re-buy the old Pokemon games in case other people with Nintendo 3DS systems have re-bought Pokemon RBY/GSC and want to challenge me.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll kiss Nintendo's feet if they have *some* VC (GB/GBC/GBA) games up for grabs for *FREE* on Launch



			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> Just because 25000JPY=$300USD doesn't mean that it will be priced $300USD once it hits North America.
> $240 is my estimate on the price of the 3DS. I've made the estimate based on the differences in price between regions for the DSi and DSi XL.


^ This guy speaks the truth, no one uses xe.com (to convert currency) and sell out their products....$240-$260 is my bet. And here it'll most probably be BD 140, which was the cost of Wii at Launch here...


----------



## arifeeen (Oct 1, 2010)

If 3ds is really expensive then it might be difficult for nintendo to reach four million sales and that to in a single month.this step by nintendo might fail....


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the price will be between $280-$300.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 1, 2010)

Remember guys, don't just look at the base price. Prices in Japan has already included the necessary sales tax for them. In US, however, sales tax was charge after the base price. So total price will most likely reach $300.


----------



## cramst3r (Oct 1, 2010)

in Europe I think it would be €250 so think that would be the same price in dollar's so


----------



## Fabis94 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks cool, but i aint buying it till there's a flashcart out there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Daminite said:
			
		

> unfortunately it looks even less lefty friendly than the original ds


It looks fine to me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Daminite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you even say that for the PSP?


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf?  I'm a lefty, and every single system (handheld or console) has always been just fine.  If you can't work a few buttons using your fingers, you need to stop gaming.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

@all FILIPINOS 

do you worry about the price ?

i mean its 300 USD  =  13,000 PHP !


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ok with my PSP too, and my hands are big. Still, if the analog stick will be used the most, I would probably prefer having it above the D-Pad.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone remember the Atari Lynx, whre you could turn the system upside down and play it totally leftyfied?


----------



## hamtah (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait. Are the 3DS games going to have a different format from the DS games? If so, then Nintendo will probably stop supporting the DS, and we might not have DS games anymore.
I really hope we will be able to play 3DS games on the DS, I don't care about 3D, as long as I can play them on my DSi.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2010)

hamtah said:
			
		

> Wait. Are the 3DS games going to have a different format from the DS games? If so, then Nintendo will probably stop supporting the DS, and we might not have DS games anymore.
> I really hope we will be able to play 3DS games on the DS, I don't care about 3D, as long as I can play them on my DSi.








I'm going to be frank about this:

No "might" about it, this is a new generation of handheld, so the DS will stop.
And 3DS games on a DSi; seriously? Have you ever tried playing a Wii game on a NES?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 2, 2010)

hamtah said:
			
		

> Wait. Are the 3DS games going to have a different format from the DS games? If so, then Nintendo will probably stop supporting the DS, and we might not have DS games anymore.
> I really hope we will be able to play 3DS games on the DS, I don't care about 3D, as long as I can play them on my DSi.


I really still believe that the Normal DS will have releases. The DS/i is really an important handheld just to forget about.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Oct 2, 2010)

US$300=393Brunei dollars,add other cost so its around 400-500+ T_T and the game price will also increased maybe around $80-90+BND T_T


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 2, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> very nice, but I think that I'll stand by my decision to ignore the first revision of 3DS.
> 
> Also has anyone heard anything about what the battery is like? I'm pretty curious as to how they can afford to have always-on wifi...


I'm curious as to how long the baterry will last with that and the freaking 3d features of some games plus sound jeez its gonna drain it like hell. So i hope they change it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> hamtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........... Wtf ........

Heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 heH


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 2, 2010)

SilentRevolt said:
			
		

> US$300=393Brunei dollars,add other cost so its around 400-500+ T_T and the game price will also increased maybe around $80-90+BND T_T


In Australia our moneys worth heaps at the moment so everyone buys online from america god i hope its worth then what it is now that would be awesome. I could get one cheap!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> hamtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Game Boy was an important handheld at the time, as were former operating systems to their relative companies. You can't expect support to go on forever, and I don't think the DS will last for much longer after the release of the 3DS; maybe a couple of years maximum.

Zerosuit connor: In future, please use the edit button rather than making several posts in a row.


----------



## hamtah (Oct 3, 2010)

OH great. Now I have to go waste my money on a 3DS. Best news ever.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 3, 2010)

At least you guys don't live in Zimbabwe, where 25000 JPY converts into $3780358197205 (or $3.78 trillion) ZWD.


----------



## Salax (Oct 3, 2010)

They should add virtual boy games to VC. 

Seriously.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 4, 2010)

kingdom hearts for the 3DS

thanks in advance


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 5, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> At least you guys don't live in Zimbabwe, where 25000 JPY converts into $3780358197205 (or $3.78 trillion) ZWD.



Lolll... Just order one off an American website like Amazon


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 5, 2010)

I will end up buying one but not straight away, I might wait for a price drop


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 5, 2010)

No more DS games ........ Have you looked at the number of games already made for it?

Ok assuming you subtract all the puppy love crud, it's still staggering sums of titles.

Man to walk into a game store and see something like 2-3000 PS3 titles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really care if the DS stops getting non 3ds titles. I have enough to last years still.

But they still won't be selling me a 3ds if the screens don't equal or exceed the screens of a DSi XL.

Bigger screens will always beat 3d screens.


----------



## THeLL (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I'll be tempted to buy the 3DS eventually... Though I should wait for the 1st revision


----------



## jan777 (Oct 10, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No matter what currency you put it in, its still the same worth.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Oct 10, 2010)

shiiit....450$ here at australia, thats how much the wii costed here.....dam you australia and your overloaded prices!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2010)

All the noobs- "Can it emulate N64?"


----------



## bluebowser31 (Oct 11, 2010)

stop complaining about the price in all your places!

in america it costs 50 dolars more than the wii!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> shiiit....450$ here at australia, thats how much the wii costed here.....dam you australia and your overloaded prices!!!


that's why you import it from the USA it won't get released here way after march anyway! import it and the games and buy an adapter so you can charge it here their about $10 on ebay


----------



## felixsrg (Oct 13, 2010)

Ugh the 3DS will surely cost around $US500 in my country, thats how much the wii costed here... But I think I'm still buying it, it sure is wort it.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGHGHGHGHHHHHHHHH
/explodes with excitement


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 16, 2010)

gee i might get it after this tax season.

otherwise, i might wait till next tax season.

we'll see.


----------



## eadmaster (Oct 16, 2010)

still no info about the main cpu and ram?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

eadmaster said:
			
		

> still no info about the main cpu and ram?


rumors from ign (since the average person doesn't give a fuck nintendo's not going to make an announcement about it).  they say two 266mhz arm11 processor and 64mb of ram.


----------



## eadmaster (Oct 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> rumors from ign (since the average person doesn't give a fuck nintendo's not going to make an announcement about it).  they say two 266mhz arm11 processor and 64mb of ram.



This is an important detail for speculating about what could be run on the console...


----------



## Trollology (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha you guys!!
Today I'm selling all the useless stuff/junk in my room and I made


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha you guys!!
> Today I'm selling all the useless stuff/junk in my room and I made


----------



## Trollology (Dec 22, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Trollology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

